# schleien



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

Hi
wie angelt ihr auf schleien?
Welche Montagen und Köder usw?
Kann man sie gezielt beageln oder bracuht man Glück? 

Bitte um Antworten


----------



## paulemann (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

bin mit mein opa immer an einen kleinen waldsee gefahren.ich hatte mich immer an das ufer gesetzt wo die sonne früh zuletzt hinkam hatte immer mehr schleien als mein opa.topköder ist immer noch ein maiskorn mit mistwurm.heute sind bei mir die minifrolic das beste was es gibt.sonst habe ich eigentlich immer gute erfahrung gemacht,wen man die schattigen stellen am tage aufsucht.meistens habe ich auch tage vorher mit einer krautharke est ein einbischen platz gemacht.habe dann aber auch stärkeres material benutzt.25er hauptschnur und 20er vorfach an der stippe


----------



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Okey danke für die Antwort
hast du auf grund geamgelt und mit pose oder grundblei


----------



## pike-81 (10. Januar 2014)

Moinsen!
Meiner bescheidenen Erfahrung nach, ist das Hauptproblem die Gewässerwahl. 
Entweder sie sind extrem selten, und nur schwer unter den anderen Friedfischen zu selektieren, oder sie kommen so häufig vor, daß der Bestand, ähnlich wie bei Barschen, total "verbuttet".
Dazu kommt noch die Besatzmaßnahme. Häufig werden Karpfen, Aale und Hechte besetzt. Also Freßfeinde und Konkurenten.
Die besten Ergebnisse hatte ich mit grund- und ufernah angebotenen Würmern. 
Füttert und angelt man hingegen mit Mais, Teig oder Maden, darf man sich mit Satzkarpfen, Brassen und Rotaugen anlegen. 
Petri


----------



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ok 
im meinem waldteich gibt es schleien karpfen karauschen aal zander forelle weißfisch eigentlich alles nur recht wenige schleien


----------



## Hümpfi (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ich würde in diesem Fall 2 Futterplätze anlegen. Denn Hauptfutterplatz würde ich mit Hellen und Süßlichem Futter befüttern und dort auf Karpfen und co angeln. Denn 2ten Futterplatz würde ich ein Stückchen entfernt anlegen. Befüttern würde ich diesen mit Leicht angefeuchteter Maulwurfserde und kleingeschnittene Mistwürmern. Entweder Fischst du mit 2 Ruten oder du wechselst immer die Futterplätze. Bei uns funzt das ganz gut und die Schleien lassen sich sehr gut Selektieren. Wir Fischen mit der verkürzten Stipprute, Köder liegt meist auf Grund aber mit der Tiefeneinstellung ruhig mal ein bisschen spielen.

mfg


----------



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke für deine Antwort
ich werde es mal ausprobieren hat die Maulwurfserde einen eigenen lockeffekt?


----------



## BaRkEeY (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Am besten sind meinen Erfahrungen nach, kaum erreichbare Stellen an kleineren Kanälen oder Gräben. Am besten wählst du kleine fast dichtgewachsene Abschnitte, denn Schleien lieben sowas. Ich würde dir die Posenmontage empfehlen bei der du ein Bleischrot 10cm vor dem Haken platzierst, welches am Grund liegt sobald ein Fisch den Hakenköder aufnimmt kippt die Pose oder legt sich aufs Wasser. Als Köder hat sich für mich Mais etabliert, aber meiner Meinung nach sollte man flexibel bleiben und auch mal ein Päckchen Würmer mit haben. Lieber Futter mit härterer Konsitenz verwenden, da Futterwolken unter Wasser haufenweise Weißfische zur Folge haben (deshalb auch die Maulwurfserde, sie bindet das Futter stärker).


----------



## BaRkEeY (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Oh und noch was: 

Große Gewässer meiden, da man die Schleien dort ewig suchen muss, wenn man nicht ihre typischen Plätze für das jeweilige Gewässer kennt.


----------



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Der teich ist recht klein
auf einer Seite ist der wald auf der anderen ne kleine wiese


----------



## BaRkEeY (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Dann füttere am besten 2 Stellen an, vorzugsweise nah an verkrauteten Ufern und bringe 2 Ruten raus eine fürs erste mit Mais die andere auf Wurm, dann musst du mal sehen, welcher Köder sich an dem Teich besser eignet.


----------



## padstar (10. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Es wird beides recht schwer da die karauschen vor allen anderen das sind


----------



## Primsfischer (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Moin,
Such dir eine flache Stelle im Teich bis 1,20m, die Schnell von der Sonne aufgewärmt wird.
Benutz ein sehr passives, abgedunkeltes Futter mit hohem Lebendköderanteil.
Als Montage Fische ich mit einem leichten Waggler an der Matchrute mit einem 12er Haken und Maden, so ausgelotet, dass die Maden auf dem Grund aufliegen.
Als Köder kommen auch Mais, Würmer, und Bienenmaden oder Kombiköder in Frage.
LG


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke für deine Antwort
Da kenn ich schon ne passende stelle!
Und die montagen soll ich in ubernähe platzieren


----------



## spin-paule (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Hi Padstar,
ergänzend, und vielleicht nicht gerade typisch:
ich war letztes Jahr (April-Oktober) sehr erfolgreich am See mit Paniermehlteig + vergorenem Honig am 6er Haken an der Pose knapp über Grund angeboten.

Viel Erfolg und schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke für deine Antwort
was meinst du wegen dem Honig ist das als hakenkoder gedacht?


----------



## Hümpfi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Wegen denn Karauschrn, Karpfen usw. würde ich eben 2 Plätze anlegen. Der Hauptfutterplatz ist im prinzip nur dafür gedacht karpfen und co von Futterplatz 2 Fernzuhalten. Schleien mögen keine anderen Fische am Futterplatz und hauen ab wenn diese sich einstellen. Die maulwurfserde hat keinerlei Lockwirkung und das soll auch so sein. Im Prinzip dient die Erde nur dazu die geschnittenen Würmer zu Transportieren. Der 2te Futterplatz muss bewusst unauffällig sein. Übrigens brauchst du keine Angst zu haben das die Schleien diesen Platz nicht finden, sie werden ihn Finden!

Mfg


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Okey ich denke es wird klappen 
Danke für deine Antwort übrigens! 
Umd wann soll ich deiner meinung nsch auf schleien ansitzen


----------



## Karpfens Hoffnung (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Am besten du suchst dir eine verkrautete Stelle die du mithilfe einer Harke bearbeitest, damit kann man schon ganz gut selektieren. Ich würde nicht anfüttern, da das die Karpfen mit Sicherheit auf den Platz lockt. Ansonsten würde ich zu Tau- und Mistwürmern greifen.

Gruß Ludwig


----------



## FrEAk89 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ich habe meine schleien bis jetzt auf Maden und Pellets 8mm (fischig) gefangen.
Habe mal gehört das schleien eine "futterstrecke" haben, stimmt das?

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ok kannst du mir pellets empfehlen


----------



## Case (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Karpfens Hoffnung schrieb:


> Am besten du suchst dir eine verkrautete Stelle die du mithilfe einer Harke bearbeitest, damit kann man schon ganz gut selektieren. Ich würde nicht anfüttern, da das die Karpfen mit Sicherheit auf den Platz lockt. Ansonsten würde ich zu Tau- und Mistwürmern greifen.
> 
> Gruß Ludwig



Ganz genau so werde ich es dieses Jahr machen. Die ganze Futterei bringt meiner Erfahrung nach nix bei Schleien.

Case


----------



## FrEAk89 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ich habe keine festen Marken. Ich probiere immer durch. Halibut und Blut, Leber fisch habe ich bisher gute Erfahrungen mit gemacht. Wenn die Pellets hart sein sollten und du Sie nicht am Haar montieren kannst, nimm dir haken mit Gummi. Gibt's von balzer.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ja das werde ich auch mal probieren 
nur blöd das ich den teich nicht von der bodenbeschaffenheit kenne aber wenn ich wüsste wie man bilzeigenchläd konnte ich euch ein paar zeigen


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

@freak89
Ja ich habe mor letztens schon eine Packung des balzer method feeder rig a,b  zugelegt( halt für boilies umd pellets)
Da ich noch keine passenden pellets gefunden habe hab ich nur 2 sorten boilies (eine sorte ist ein pop up boilie und sind beide 10 mm)
ich frage mich nur ob da auch ne schleie ans band geht?


----------



## Vanner (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Bodenbeschaffenheit kannst du doch mit einem Blei abklopfen, da merkst du dann schon ob es dort schlammig ist oder ein fester Boden.

 Schleie nehmen auch 20er Boilies, hab schon mehrere damit beim Karpfen angeln gefangen. Die Schleie hatte dann aber auch eine entsprechende Größe. 10er ist aber gar kein Problem.


----------



## FrEAk89 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Nimm wenn eher die gummis die spieße finde ich nicht so gut. Ich habe mir einmal Erdbeer Pop up boilies von balzer genommen und noch keinen fisch drauf gefangen. Gibt Pellets von dynamite baits. Damit fängst du aber so gut wie alles. Brassen, Karpfen, schleien. Einfach probieren.
Zum Thema bodenbeschaffenheit. Nimm dir n Blei und kurbel es langsam über den Boden. Geht's was schwerer haste Schlamm, ruckelt es dann hast du einen steinigen Grund. Aber um die Jahreszeit musst du wirklich suchen.

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ja ich werde es mal probieren
kannst du mir sagen wie ich bilder posten kann?
Meiner Erfahrung nach ist die Anzahl der schleinenfange zurück geganngen.
wenn man aber mal eine fangt ost soe nocht klein


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

@freak89 
wenn ich auf schleie möchte dachte ich , gehe ich om sommer 
Danle für deine Empfehlung


----------



## FrEAk89 (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Bilder habe ich hier leider noch nicht gepostet. In manchen Gewässer vermehren sich die schleien sich nicht. Da wird dann meistens besetzt. Schleien wachsen extrem langsam. Die größte die ich bis jetzt hatte war ca 45cm.
Versuchs im Frühling-Sommer. Schon an seerosenfelder angeln.
Viel erfolg noch
Gruß

Gesendet von meinem HTC One S mit Tapatalk


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke 
da gibts nur ein kleines seerosenfeld


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Okey danke ich werde es ausprobieren


----------



## Taxidermist (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Hier wegen der Bilder:

http://www.franz-josef-hollweck.de/bilderab/bilderab.htm

Jürgen


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke


----------



## lsski (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Schleien lieben im Frühjahr Honig als Dip am Mistwurm, das sagen die Engländer.
Auch angel ich dann im 60cm tiefen Randbereich und sitze mindestens 5m vom Ufer weit weg.
Es wird nicht gestampft nicht laut geredet und schon garnicht mal nachgesehen ob sich was tut.
weil den Fisch den man gesehen hat der kommt erst Morgen wieder zu schauen was da so lecker richt.
Selbsthak montagen sind im Frühjahr nicht so efektief Matchangeln mit unauffälligen Schwimmern ist angesagt.
Wichtig 
Seitlich angel und übertief einstellen Schnur straffen das die Pose ein Drittel rausschaut und wenn sie Wackel oder untergeht nicht sofort anschlagen sondern erst wenn sie abzieht.
Wird viel Mais am See geangelt ist Dosenmeis + Honig gemixt ein prima Futter was gemixt immer als allererstes und alles auf einmal gefüttert wird.
viel Spaß im März!


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Danke dir für die Antwort
ich glaube das mit dem mais und homig ist ganz gut
in welchem Verhältnis macjst du da


----------



## Hümpfi (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Mit Method kannst du auch auf Schleien angeln ist kein Proplem. Jedoch wirst damit sicherlich die Karpfen nicht fern halten können. Als Pellets nehm ich immer Fischmehlpellets von Baywa in 2mm. Ist genau das gleiche wie du im angelladen von zig verschiedenen Herstellern bekommst nur in günstig. Der 25kg Sack liegt etwa bei 32€. Popups würde ich im übrigen nicht an der Method fischen da diese denn eigentlich Sinn und die Effektivität der Methode zerstören.

mfg


----------



## padstar (11. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Stimmt saran habe ich gar nicht gedacht :/


----------



## spin-paule (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



padstar schrieb:


> Danke für deine Antwort
> was meinst du wegen dem (_vergorenem_)Honig ist das als hakenkoder gedacht?



Ja genau (oder dachtest du Met für den Angler|rolleyes?)! Auf einen faustgroßen Teigbollen ungefähr einen halben Teelöffel untermischen. Kein Anfüttern. Hat bei mir immer gut gefangen.

Viel Erfolg!


----------



## Primsfischer (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Stimmt , aber gewisse Orientierungspunkte oder Wege haben viele große Friedfische bei der Nahrungssuche. Ist zumindest meine Erfahrung


----------



## padstar (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ja vorallen bei karpfen hab ih das schon gehört


----------



## Dennis76 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Moinsen zusammen,
was denkt ihr ab welcher Wassertemp.kommen die grünen Schönheiten langsam in fahrt???

Das letzte Frühjahr lief bei mir sehr durchwachsen und im Sommer als ich den Karpfen nachjagte durfte ich bei einigen Kolegen sehr Schöne und Grosse Fische bestaunen

Gruß Dennis


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Hier geht nichts unter 6/7 Grad Wassertemperatur. An einigen Seen brauchen se auch noch mehr.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Hier geht nichts unter 6/7 Grad Wassertemperatur. An einigen Seen brauchen se auch noch mehr.



So genügsam sind die bei euch? 

 Meiner Schleien-Erfahrung nach (Lausitz und Franken) geht unter ca. 12 Grad nicht wirklich was.


----------



## Professor Tinca (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ist von gewässer zu gewässer verschieden aber unter 6/7 Grad würde ich nicht mehr lsogehen(auf Schleie). An einem flachen See hier geht es dann schon. An anderen dauerts aber auch länger.
Bei ~10 Grad geht es hier aber eigentlich überall los.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Ich finde das zeitige Frühjahr am effektivsten um selektiv auf Schleien zu fischen. Das sind meiner Erfahrung nach mit die ersten Fische die Kohldampf schieben(von Rotaugen, die den gesamten Winter fressen mal abgesehen).
Es ist eine recht zähe Angelei, aber wenn man weiss wo die Fische stehen, sollte schon recht früh was gehen. 
Ich fange meisten meine ersten Schleien im Jahr, wenn noch Schnee liegt.
Klingt komisch, ist aber so 
Gruss ROY


----------



## kati48268 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> ...Ich fange meisten meine ersten Schleien im Jahr, wenn noch Schnee liegt...


So früh hab ich's auf die noch nie probiert.
Am Schönsten ist's bei den ersten wirklichen Frühlingstagen, wenn die Sonne ein paar Tage mit etwas mehr Kraft auf flache Stellen eingewirkt hat, ohne dass es Nachts wieder total in den Keller geht, also wenn die (Wasser!)Temperatur erstmals spürbar klettert.
Aber dann... |rolleyes


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Ich fange meisten meine ersten Schleien im Jahr, wenn noch Schnee liegt.
> Klingt komisch, ist aber so
> Gruss ROY



Fluss oder See?


----------



## Dennis76 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Moin moin. Vielen dank erstmal . Ich hab da noch ne frage zur futter strategie. Habe vor pürierten dosenmais mit dunkler erde zu mischen reichlich würmer dazu und dann nicht zu knapp lachsöl dazu und dann eine woche lang alle 2 tage einige  ballen am ganzen see ( 20 ha)zu verteilen .  So doof das klingt ich möchte auf keinen fall karpfen auf den futterplätzen (ich fische dort fast nur auf karpfen)  vielleicht hat jemand noch einige anregungen für mich. Vielen dank schon mal im voraus.    Gruß dennis


----------



## Naturliebhaber (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Dennis76 schrieb:


> Moin moin. Vielen dank erstmal . Ich hab da noch ne frage zur futter strategie. Habe vor pürierten dosenmais mit dunkler erde zu mischen reichlich würmer dazu und dann nicht zu knapp lachsöl dazu und dann eine woche lang alle 2 tage einige ballen am ganzen see ( 20 ha)zu verteilen . So doof das klingt ich möchte auf keinen fall karpfen auf den futterplätzen (ich fische dort fast nur auf karpfen) vielleicht hat jemand noch einige anregungen für mich. Vielen dank schon mal im voraus. Gruß dennis


 
Auf Schleien schwöre ich auf dieses Futter:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Lorpio-Magne...Köder_Futter&hash=item27da211eb3#ht_804wt_950

50:50 mit Paniermehl gemischt und die Sache passt.

Karpfen bekommst du allerdings trotzdem an den Platz. Und Zwergwelse, falls welche im Gewässer sind.

Und Karpfen auszuschließen, darfst du aus meiner Erfahrung gar nicht füttern bzw. nur Wurmstücke anfüttern.


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Um Karpfenbeifänge zu verringern darfste nur wenig auf einmal füttern. Dann haben die Karpfen schnell aufgefressen und verschwinden wieder. 
Erst dann wieder nachfüttern und wieder nicht zuviel denn irgendwann kommt sicher das nächste Karpfenrudel.#6


----------



## Dennis76 (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Wow das ging ja fix danke!
Und was denkst du bringt das regelmäßige füttern? Hab mal gehört das dass auf schleien nicht so effektiv ist wie z b auf karpfen?? 

Gruß dennis


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Regelmäßig Plätze zu füttern macht auf Schleien keinen Sinn.
Damit etablierst du ja einen Futterplatz dauerhaft und es stellen sich alle Fische regelmäßig dort ein auch Karpfen natürlich.
Solche Plätze mit viel Trouble werden von den Schleien meist gemieden bzw. erst dann aufgesucht wenn nur noch Reste da sind. Dann isses schon Zeit sich eine neue Stelle zu suchen.
Also entweder Futterplatz anlegen und woanders angeln oder eben immer nur kurz und direkt während der Sitzung(wie beschrieben) füttern.
Schleien sind auch nicht so dass sie das Futter komplett wegfressen. Sie nehmen mal hier ein Häppchen und mal dort ein Häppchen und schon ziehen sie weiter aber sie kommen immer wieder mal vorbei.

Viel Futter macht also selten Sinn wenn man Schleien angeln will. Ein bisschen Grundfutter mit einer Auswahl an verschiedenen Leckerlis und davon zwei Hände voll reichen als Anfang. Nachfüttern nur wenn das Futter offensichtlich weggefressen wurde, z.b. Karpfen oder Brassen, großer Plötzschwarm war am Platz oder es waren eben recht viele Schleien am Platz und haben fertig.

Wenn man das Glück hat ein Gewässer zu beangeln wo es keine Karpfen und Brassen gibt dann kann man auch mehr füttern;-)


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Prof. Tinca: Ein See(4ha) und ein kleiner Kanal.
Gruss ROY


----------



## Professor Tinca (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*



Roy Digerhund schrieb:


> Prof. Tinca: Ein See(4ha) und ein kleiner Kanal.
> Gruss ROY



THX.|wavey:
Hab gehört dass es in Flüssen eher los geht aber so sonst noch nicht.
Dann kannste ja schon bald los.#6


----------



## Roy Digerhund (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: schleien*

Gerne. Ich denke es ist vollkommen normal, dass es im Fluss früher losgeht. 
Leider ist mein Terminkalender bis obenhin voll und ich werde es dieses Jahr erst wieder im März schaffen ans Wasser zu kommen. Sehr wahrscheinlich haben wir dann aber -15°...
Gruss ROY


----------

